# Favourite golf ball, and why?



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Jack Nicklaus said that it is the ball that has changed the game in modern times. Manufacturers bring out new versions every year that will do every thing bar the washing up. There's distance balls, spin balls, balls that fly higher, and balls that fly lower, high compression and lower compression. Senior's balls, and heaven forbid Lady's balls.

Do you have a favourite?
Did you choose it because it suits your game?
Is it the marketing hype, pretty packaging?
Do you shop by brandname?

Me, it was the Titliest Pro-V since they came out but I changed to the Callaway i-s halfway through last year. My scores are fine but I'm still not convinced, especially for those little chip shots - not sure they check up as well as the Pro-v's.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I play the Bridgestone E6 as i suits my game, course and wallet. I also like the ProVI for performance, but my wallet doesn't like them as much. 
The Bridgestone has good distance, doesn't spin off line (hooks and slices) and has a reasonable amount of spin on the green


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

Pro V1 for me too, I play with it ror a few reasons.
1- I do not have time to practice everyday, I feel that I can muscle the Pro V when Im struggling.
2- my short game is the reason Im a low 80's shooter. Even on a miss hit I get a one hop stop from a good lie.
3- I'm going to shoot in the 70's this year and wont be able to accomplish that without the Pro V1. 

Now that I live on a golf course I hop to come across them lost and scared, looking for a home.

I will also use the Titilest Hvc tour, it plays nicely and easier on the wallet.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I play Wal-mart Wilsons, they're $5 a dozen and I can't see any difference in my game as opposed to anything else. I'm only playing once a month or so now, so I'm happy breaking 100. Even when I was playing all the time and closing in on 80, I wasn't consistant enough to tell a good ball for a mediocre ball. If I played every day, maybe, but not right now. If things work out, I did find a small golf club I intend on joining this spring. Hopfully I'll get to play more that way.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My favorite is the Bridgestone E series of balls. These balls seem to play well for me. If i had a favorite it would be the e-7+. I seem to putt better with this ball. As a low 80s player, I don't hit the ball consistently crisp enough to take advantage of any of the higher priced balls, and what they might offer. Pro V1s, TM Pentas,and others in that price range don't enhance my game enough to warrant spending that kind of money. Cheap, or expensive, I pretty much score the same with what ever brand ball I am using. I can say this because I have tried just about everything out there for extended periods of time. Golf balls are just like golf clubs for any golfer. If the golfer has a good long game swing, and good short game mechanics, they will play well regardless of what ever brand equipment they might use. My lowest score last year (74) came while playing a Dunlop LOCO ball. Once while playing golf with my son in law, my handicap that day, per his request, was to play a couple of well used range balls. I shot an 80 with them. Go figure. :dunno:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Titleist*

I have been using the Titleist Prov 1x for about 5 years and always been happy with them. They do everything I want them to I don't see myself changing. I haven't upgraded to their latest version as the older ones still do a great job. Most of the professionals use the Prov's so if it's good enough for them it's good enough for me.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Big Hobbit said:


> Jack Nicklaus said that it is the ball that has changed the game in modern times. Manufacturers bring out new versions every year that will do every thing bar the washing up. There's distance balls, spin balls, balls that fly higher, and balls that fly lower, high compression and lower compression. Senior's balls, and heaven forbid Lady's balls.
> 
> Do you have a favourite?
> Did you choose it because it suits your game?
> ...


I quit playing the Tour type balls for 2 reasons. One that my swing speed just can't get the most out them on full shots any more, and two, I don't want the ball to check up on chips. I found that my scrambling had deteriorated over the last couple of years to the point where I was actually a poor chipper. Since that had always been the strength of my game, I had to find out what was wrong. 

Turned out that the downslide coincided with the purchase of my first Vokey wedge. I was initially enamored of the way that my Pro V1 would hop and stop on chips and short pitches. It was cool and it impressed some of my friends. Neat huh? Not really, because once I started to reassess my short game last year, I found that that neat shot was actually the root of my inconsistency. I was getting little or no roll on my chips, and the hop and stop required near perfection every time to actually be effective. I started playing around with balls, and I found that I was just as consistent on tee shots and approaches with the Bridgestone E6, but I got more consistent results on chips. The reason was that I grew into the game playing the chip and roll. It's what I knew, and switching sort of subconsciously to a hop and stop had actually ruined my short game. It had been almost 3 years since I had holed out a chip, and rarely even had what I could call a near miss. That from someone who had become accustomed to holing out once every 15 chips or so. Since I went back to the running chip midway through last season, I've holed 3 chips, and had more near misses than I can count, and my typical leave distance is better than it was with the spin shot. 

So to answer the question, I use the Bridgestone E6 for the above stated reasons.



twoputt said:


> Pro V1 for me too, I play with it ror a few reasons.
> 1- I do not have time to practice everyday, I feel that I can muscle the Pro V when Im struggling.
> 2- my short game is the reason Im a low 80's shooter. Even on a miss hit I get a one hop stop from a good lie.
> *3- I'm going to shoot in the 70's this year and wont be able to accomplish that without the Pro V1.*
> ...


As to your second point... I generally shoot at least 2 or 3 rounds a season in the 70's, and changing to the E6 hasn't negatively impacted my scoring.... it's actually helped it. It stops nicely on approaches, carries well off the tee, and putts just fine. 

You can score with any ball, you just have know how it plays and adjust your game to it. It's more important to use the same general type of ball all of the time, no matter what type it is. Changing around from a Tour ball to a surlyn 3 piece ball to a 2 piece distance ball all of the time is usually a rocky road to inconsistency. No matter what ball you choose, just stay with it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Cajun said:


> I play Wal-mart Wilsons, they're $5 a dozen and I can't see any difference in my game as opposed to anything else. I'm only playing once a month or so now, so I'm happy breaking 100. Even when I was playing all the time and closing in on 80, I wasn't consistant enough to tell a good ball for a mediocre ball. If I played every day, maybe, but not right now. If things work out, I did find a small golf club I intend on joining this spring. Hopfully I'll get to play more that way.


Like Cajun plays the Wilson; I'm playing the Wilson Titanium and as Cajun points out I too can't tell the difference of a quality ball. This I can say with certainty is I will not play with recovered balls or reloads. I am pleased to know that Hobbit knows the gender of Pro V's, Callaways, bridgestones etc. Which tells me he wears the proper shoes on the course


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> Turned out that the downslide coincided with the purchase of my first Vokey wedge.


Rick: I thought the vokey was the best asset in your bag from past posts. what do you think changed?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Rick: I thought the vokey was the best asset in your bag from past posts. what do you think changed?


It's not the wedge so much as the combination of that plus the Pro V1 ball that led to my downfall. But since you ask, now my best wedge is a Cleveland CG15 56° SW which I rarely use in the sand.  I use my 54° Vokey for most bunker shots, and save the CG15 for when I need a high pitch. Most of my chipping is done with my PW or my 8I.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> It's not the wedge so much as the combination of that plus the Pro V1 ball that led to my downfall. But since you ask, now my best wedge is a Cleveland CG15 56° SW which I rarely use in the sand.  I use my 54° Vokey for most bunker shots, and save the CG15 for when I need a high pitch. Most of my chipping is done with my PW or my 8I.


I don' know if it's me the ball,club or a combination, I'm leaning toward me, but I need the ball to hit and roll a few feet not yards on the green. in the sand I'm generally using a lob wedge and on the approach PW,SW or 9 iron I'm at the point of crossing fingers and hope for that perfect pitch or chip.


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

Now that I think of it, I haven't chipped in for a while now.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I don' know if it's me the ball,club or a combination, I'm leaning toward me, but I need the ball to hit and roll a few feet not yards on the green. in the sand I'm generally using a lob wedge and on the approach PW,SW or 9 iron I'm at the point of crossing fingers and hope for that perfect pitch or chip.


I don't carry a LW. Never found a need for one. I've experimented with them, but mostly just give up strokes every time I take one out of the bag. I have 2 58° and one 60° in the garage, and that's where they'll stay. It's not that I can't use them. It's just easier to consistently hit a club with less loft. I'd rather spend what little time I have for practice on clubs which are more user friendly.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

for the short game, I think you have to know how your shot and your ball is going to react on your greens. Is it going to hit, skip and stop ?, or run out a bit. The key to scoring is knowing how the shot will react when you hit it and ends up close to the hole
Rick hit the nail on the head IMO
"I started playing around with balls, and I found that I was just as consistent on tee shots and approaches with the Bridgestone E6, but I got more consistent results on chips."
consitency is the key.
You want to score? Know how the shot will react. I play the E6, doesn't stop as quick as the Pro VI but I know how far it will usually release.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> for the short game, I think you have to know how your shot and your ball is going to react on your greens. Is it going to hit, skip and stop ?, or run out a bit. The key to scoring is knowing how the shot will react when you hit it and ends up close to the hole
> Rick hit the nail on the head IMO
> "I started playing around with balls, and I found that I was just as consistent on tee shots and approaches with the Bridgestone E6, but I got more consistent results on chips."
> consitency is the key.
> You want to score? Know how the shot will react. I play the E6, doesn't stop as quick as the Pro VI but I know how far it will usually release.


I can tell how I hit the ball on the long game but on the short game I can't tell you if it was the contatact of the ball or the ball itself Steve, so what is your advise.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

not trying to be a smart azz, but practice chipping, so you know the trajectory and distance. Once you have an idea of that, then you can see how different balls react to the same shots


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I can tell how I hit the ball on the long game but on the short game I can't tell you if it was the contatact of the ball or the ball itself Steve, so what is your advise.


That Wilson ball you normally play now Bob should release on chips pretty consistently. Mostly it just takes practice on the chipping green to start to get a feel for the roll. It's no different from putting - distance control comes with practice. Start practicing chips with a PW, 9I or 8I from 5 or 6 feet off the green to a flag in the center or farther away. I think that with a bit of work you will find that you can be pretty consistent with it. You really do give the ball a better chance of hitting the hole or pin and dropping when it rolls most of the way to the hole. If you hit high pitches instead of a low rolling chip, it takes more precise distance control to give the ball a chance to hit the hole. 

You also have a much greater chance of a mishit when using a lofted club, resulting in either a skull all the way across the green or a chunk that doesn't even make it to the green. Using an 8I when you have some green between you and the hole to allow for the roll will almost totally eliminate those mishits, and it will minimize the damage when they do occur. 

The next time you take your granddaughter out to practice, go to the chipping green and play a closest to the pin game with her. I think you'll both find it fun, and its the part of your game which usually shows the best bang for the time spent. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> not trying to be a smart azz, but practice chipping, so you know the trajectory and distance. Once you have an idea of that, then you can see how different balls react to the same shots


That is what I am I was afraid you suggest different balls. I strongly agree with You and Rick about Practice. Camera and Granddaughter to the range we go


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

the ball does matter when it cfomes to how much spin you get. I played with a guy who hit one of those low one hop and stop (it actually spun back) chip shots, and I asked him how he did it. He told me it was a combo of grooves, ball and technique. With out the correct ball he could not pull off the shot. I prefer to have my chips roll out a bit, it is a shot I have worked on and can play it consistantly. Knowing how the shot will react is half the battle (the other half is actually pulling it off). When ever possible I like to carry the ball 50% of the way and let it roll out the other 50% (for greenside chips)


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for your input guys. now if we can get the thermostat out doors to warm up again. we can practice in some comfort.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I too like to hit a drop, bounce, and stop approach shot. I suppose if I could hit that back spinning shot like the pros, I do it more often, but I can't, so I hit them high, and let gravity do it's thing. Only time I have a problem hitting high shots into the green, is when the green is sloping away from me. I get better results when playing on softer green. On firmer greens the ball will tend to run out a little more.

That said, high shots into the green, will never be as accurate as a low running chip/pitch shot. It's easier to judge distance, and accuracy rolling the ball to the hole, than flying it there. Of course the low running shot is only good when there are no obstacles in between the ball, and the pin. 

As for that back spinning shot, the golfer needs a few more things going on in their favor than just a quality swing, and impact position with the ball. Some balls will spin more than others, all other things being equal. Need to use the right ball. Some club face grooves will create more spin than others. USGA is putting their foot down on that variable. The ball's lie needs to be a clean one, with no debris between the club face and the ball at impact. A dry club face, and ball will help create more spin. Last, but not least, the green's surface needs to be well manicured, and receptive to this type of shot. Some types of grasses will allow the ball spin more than others.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

One of the problems that can arise with a ball that spins is it can accentuate side spin. If you are a slicer or hooker the one thing you don't want is a ball that makes a bad swing look worse.

Just like club choice, having a ball that doesn't suit your swing, and swing speed actually doesn't do you any favours.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

this is one I'm still experimenting with I like the Srixon soft feel and I've been hitting a titlest lately too I can remember its type off the top of my head. I would say these a my to fav balls so far.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> That Wilson ball you normally play now Bob should release on chips pretty consistently. Mostly it just takes practice on the chipping green to start to get a feel for the roll. It's no different from putting - distance control comes with practice. Start practicing chips with a PW, 9I or 8I from 5 or 6 feet off the green to a flag in the center or farther away. I think that with a bit of work you will find that you can be pretty consistent with it. You really do give the ball a better chance of hitting the hole or pin and dropping when it rolls most of the way to the hole. If you hit high pitches instead of a low rolling chip, it takes more precise distance control to give the ball a chance to hit the hole.
> 
> You also have a much greater chance of a mishit when using a lofted club, resulting in either a skull all the way across the green or a chunk that doesn't even make it to the green. Using an 8I when you have some green between you and the hole to allow for the roll will almost totally eliminate those mishits, and it will minimize the damage when they do occur.
> 
> The next time you take your granddaughter out to practice, go to the chipping green and play a closest to the pin game with her. I think you'll both find it fun, and its the part of your game which usually shows the best bang for the time spent. :thumbsup:





stevel1017 said:


> the ball does matter when it cfomes to how much spin you get. I played with a guy who hit one of those low one hop and stop (it actually spun back) chip shots, and I asked him how he did it. He told me it was a combo of grooves, ball and technique. With out the correct ball he could not pull off the shot. I prefer to have my chips roll out a bit, it is a shot I have worked on and can play it consistantly. Knowing how the shot will react is half the battle (the other half is actually pulling it off). When ever possible I like to carry the ball 50% of the way and let it roll out the other 50% (for greenside chips)


Rick, Steve: You Wonderful SOB's I took your advise and it was working so well That my gradaughter and I played a 9 hole executive course. my chipping was the best I've done. used three different balls My Wilson, Callaway and Pinnicle. finding the midpoint from me to the pin made the putting much shorter got decent roll to the pin .It was cold 30F so You had to smack the ball or club up. we had the course to our selves and it was well worth the time. I think mr granddaughter has the golf flue.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Rick, Steve: You Wonderful SOB's I took your advise and it was working so well That my gradaughter and I played a 9 hole executive course. my chipping was the best I've done. used three different balls My Wilson, Callaway and Pinnicle. finding the midpoint from me to the pin made the putting much shorter got decent roll to the pin .It was cold 30F so You had to smack the ball or club up. we had the course to our selves and it was well worth the time. I think mr granddaughter has the golf flue.


One of the greatest feelings anywhere is when you have a golfing epiphany. Glad it's working out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad we were able to help keep up the good work!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> this is one I'm still experimenting with I like the Srixon soft feel and I've been hitting a titlest lately too I can remember its type off the top of my head. I would say these a my to fav balls so far.


Titilest NXT maybe they seem pretty good for us average hitters


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

maybe I still havent check


----------

